# if there was a "big butt" contest...



## cvalda (Feb 19, 2008)

Oofda would DEFINATELY win first place in the Russian category!






And of course she insisted that I post a pic of her better side, to even it out! LOL!


----------



## oslinka (Feb 19, 2008)

excuse me  this is my sweet boy, picture taken a year ago. now he has a bigger tail.


----------



## cvalda (Feb 19, 2008)

he has a bigger tail for sure, but I think Oofda's entire backside is MAAAASSSIVVE!


----------



## CGKeith (Feb 19, 2008)

cvalda said:


> Oofda would DEFINATELY win first place in the Russian category!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not just that, but by the looks of the new growth on her shell, it would appear that she may be eating too much.


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Kelly, I know Oofda was a large girl when you got her but she does certainly look like she has the attitude to go with that rather large backside. And in this pic she looks like she's smiling  Now that spring is getting close and summer is just around the corner, I guess like a lot of us she will be on an exercise program with constant reminders to "Just push away from the plate"


----------



## cvalda (Feb 19, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if she's eaten too much! She is quite the piggy! She won't get quite as much from me, but come this summer anyways hopefully being outside she'll work it off!

And yep she DOES have the personality to go with it! And she does not hesitate to walk OVER the others! ROFL!


----------



## Jentortmom (Feb 19, 2008)

She is sooo cute, I just love the russians.. my sveta is not quite as big but boy she has a personality.. Cute pics.


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 19, 2008)

Oofda gives *thunder thighs* a whole new meaning!


----------



## cvalda (Feb 19, 2008)

she does! and the way she moves those back legs... it's just like a sumo wrestler! the ground should shake when she moves! LOL!


----------

